# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Toàn tập thú chơi Bonsai đẹp

## odvwnrflxqcs

*cay canh trong nha dep*

 Tomlinson, bậc thầy về Bonsai thế giới cho biết Nhật đã tôn vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên bằng cách đưa cây vào chậu và nâng nó lên thành triết lý sống, một loại hình nghệ thuật xuất sắc mang đậm dấu ấn tự nhiên và tâm hồn người nghệ sĩ.



 


*cây cảnh trang trí trong nhà*

 Chơi cây cảnh, người xưa chú trọng đến 4 nguyên tố: nhất hình, nhì thế, tam chi, tứ diệp. Chính nên chi, ta thấy cây cảnh uốn lượn thành 3 tầng, 4 đoạn thân, 5 chùm nhánh là để tượng trưng cho tam cương (quần thần, phu tử, phu phụ), ngũ thường (nhân, lễ, nghĩa, trí, tín), tam tòng (tại gia tòng phụ, xuất giá tòng phu, phu tử tòng tử) và tứ đức (công, dung, ngôn, hạnh).Các nghệ nhân còn sáng tạo nghệ thuật chơi cây cảnh với đặc tính tư cách hoá cây thành những con vật gần gũi trong tự nhiên như: nai, ngựa… đến những loài vật có hình tượng như: cá hoá rồng, bộ rễ với nét rồng, thường gặp nhất là thế rồng lên (thăng long), rồng xuống (hạ long, long giáng) hay thế rồng bay hoặc cuồn cuộn cả một đàn rồng mẹ, rồng con (quần long).Chơi cây cảnh lên đến hoàn thiện khi người xưa lấy 10 cây hoa cảnh dáng thế (thập toàn) tạo thành 3 bộ chính làm cốt lõi cho nghệ thuật cây cảnh. Đó là tứ linh, tứ quý và tam đa.
 Tứ linh gồm 4 loại cây: đa, sung, sanh, si ứng với tứ hình trong động vật: long, lân, quy, phượng. Đây là những cây gỗ lưu niên cùng họ hàng ruột thịt với nhau, chịu được nắng mưa mà vẫn 4 mùa xanh tươi, nhân giống dễ dàng (giâm, chiết, ghép).Bộ tứ quý gồm: tùng, trúc, cúc, mai ứng với tứ bình, hợp với tứ thòi (xuân tùng, hạ trúc, thu cúc, đông mai) biểu đạt ước vọng hạnh phúc vĩnh cửu của con người.Bộ tam đa gồm 3 loại cây: sung, lộc vừng, vạn thọ vô cương, ứng với Phúc – Lộc – Thọ.
 Thú chơi cây xanh cảnh ở nước ta có từ thòi xa xưa, chủ yếu là xã hội thượng lưu, chơi để dưỡng tâm, dưỡng thần, giảm thiểu dục vọng. Cũng không ít các bạn cây cảnh để tô vẽ thêm cuộc sống sang giàu, quyền thế của mình. Thời phong kiến, nghệ thuật chơi cây cảnh từ dân gian đến chốn cung đình ít nhiều chịu ảnh hưởng trường phái cổ điển Trung Quốc. Theo trường phái này, cây cảnh bất luận loại gì cũng phải mang dáng vẻ của những con vật quý hiếm như: long, lân, quy, phượng, hạc, lộc.Bộ tứ linh long, lân, quy, phượng biểu trưng cho quyền lực, thành đạt, vạn thọ, phú quý. Hạc, lộc trình diễn.# sự giàu có, tao nhã, hạnh phúc. Mỗi phong thái của mỗi con vật cũng hàm chứa những hoài bão riêng. Thế “Thần long bái vĩ”, thế “Mãnh hổ giáng lâm” tả sự ước mong có sức mạnh, thâu tóm quyền lực, làm nên sự nghiệp lớn lao. Thê “Phượng hoàng đăng sơn”, thế “Bạch hạc đơn vũ” nói lên niềm thèm khát tự do, nhàn nhã, hạnh phúc. Ngoài các thế, dáng cây cảnh nói trên, còn có nhiều thế, dáng khác do nghệ nhân tự tạo, ký thác hoài bão của mình.hiện tại, người chơi cây cảnh chạy theo môn phái cây cảnh Hà Lan, Nhật Bản. bởi vậy, môn phái cây cảnh cổ điển không còn chiếm địa vị độc tôn. Theo các môn phái cứ để cây cảnh tăng trưởng vô tư, thiên nhiên. Tuy vậy, muốn cho cây có bộ cỗi rễ hấp dẫn, chi nhánh cân đối, có phong độ đạt đến nghệ thuật xuất sắc thì cũng phải cần đến bàn tay điêu luyện của nghệ nhân giàu óc hình dung và lòng kiên trì, kiên nhẫn. Một cây xanh cảnh đẹp rất chú trọng đến bộ gốc, rễ. Từ bộ cội rễ kết hợp, cân đối có sẵn, người chơi cây cảnh sẽ gửi gắm tâm tư, tình cảm của mình qua cách tự tạo ra các thế cây.

 Về mẫu mã (style), người chơi kiểng cổ thường xếp đặt theo bắt mắt tam cương ngũ thường, xuy phong mẫu tử hoặc tam tòng tứ đức nhằm tạo nên những khuôn mẫu luân lý và đạo đức cổ nhân. Mỗi cây kiểng, mỗi dáng thế ngoài vẻ đẹp loại hình còn mang một ND sâu kín mà người chơi muốn gởi gắm vào đó “Tâm ư trung hình ư ngoại”.

 Những người thương thích thiên nhiên xoành xoạch xử sự với cây kiểng như một bạn hiền và còn coi đó là một nguồn cảm hứng bất tận, giúp họ vươn tới cái đẹp để hoàn thiện cuộc sống.

 Mỗi thế kiểng đều phải cắt tỉa, uốn sửa đúng tàn, đúng điệu, không thừa không thiếu. Ngay cả ngọn cây cũng có nhiều cách biểu lộ khác nhau tùy theo tâm ý của mỗi người. Nếu uốn cho ngọn cao lên gọi là “tàn vỏ”, biểu hiện sự vươn lên và hàm ý tự thị tự phụ. Uốn thấp gọi là “tàn văn”, thể hiện sự khiêm tốn. Uốn vừa là “trung dung”. Các tàn nhánh cũng dựa theo các nguyên lý âm dương “âm cực dương sinh, dương cực âm sinh” cốt tạo nên sự cân đối hài hòa. Bởi thế, có nhiều nghệ nhân rất nghiêm khắc với cách tỉa cành, cắt ngọn, dựa trên ba nhân tố Thiên – Địa – Nhân.

*các thế cây cảnh bonsai* chả hạn như mai, trúc, tùng đẹp vì nó biểu tượng cho những đức tính cao quý “ngự sử mai, quân tử trúc, trượng phu tùng”. Mai, đào khả ái, thanh cao lại còn là hoa Tết, là sứ thần của mùa Xuân. Cây liễu biểu trưng cho vẻ đẹp của đàn bà “mình liễu, liễu yếu đào tơ”.

 Đối với cây kiểng phương Nam, đòi hỏi người chơi phải có trình độ cao về tay nghề vị mỗi lối chơi, mỗi thế kiểng đều mang một tác dụng triết lý. loại hình nghệ thuật nầy được uốn sửa theo tích trữ, vật linh hoặc những hình tượng về đạo nghĩa như thế phụ tử, mẫu tử, phu phụ, huynh đệ, tỉ muội, xuy phong, long thăng, long giáng, hạc lập, nhứt trụ kình thiên…

 Ngày nay, người chơi kiểng không còn những nét buộc ràng và gò bó như xưa, nhứt là từ khi kiểng Bonsai phát triển mạnh. Khác hơn kiểng thế HN và kiểng cổ Nam Bộ,

 Vào những ngày giáp Tết cổ truyền dân tộc, cây cảnh đủ loại, đủ cỡ, mang nhiều dáng vẻ độc đáo xuất hiện tản mạn trong khu chợ hoa muôn màu, muôn sắc, ngào ngạt hương thơm, cuốn số đông dân chơi cây cảnh sành điệu từ các nơi đến thưởng lãm.Nghệ thuật chơi cây cảnh ở nước ta khái quát tuy có tác động các môn phái Nhật Bản, Hà Lan. Trung Quốc… nhưng vẫn giữ được bản sắc văn hóa độc đáo của dân tộc. Chơi cây cảnh dù là môn phái hiện đại hay cổ điển vẫn là thú chơi sung túc, thanh lịch, vừa có tính nghệ thuật vừa mang tác dụng triết lý sâu sắc. Qua thú chơi cây cảnh, con người đã gửi gắm vào đó tình yêu quê hương xứ sở, song song trình diễn.# ý chí vươn tới chân – thiện – mỹ…

 nên, người chơi kiểng rất thích băng rừng lội suối để săn tìm những dáng cây độc đáo, thân hình vặn, có cỗi rễ vằn vèo, biểu trưng cho sự sống trơ trụi một mình giữa đỉnh hú mây ngàn mà vẫn hiên ngang vượt qua phong ba bão táp.

 Nhiều thế cây khá phổ quát hiện như: thế “Trực cảm” biểu trưng đức tính ngay thẳng, liêm khiết, thẳng thớm; thế “Huyền nhai” miêu tả tâm hồn thoáng đãng, lãng mạn, phong lưu; thế “Xiêu phong”, thế “Hoành phi” chỉ tinh thần vươn lên, quyết không khuất phục trước bạo lực. Nói chung, cũng như cây cảnh theo trường phái cổ điển, mỗi thế cây cảnh đều diễn tả một tính cách độc đáo riêng. Tùy tính hạnh của người chơi mà chọn dáng cây sao cho thích hợp.Giới chơi cây cảnh, ngoài khoa học lão hóa, thu gọn dáng cây, họ còn lắp ghép cây cảnh vào đá núi, san hô, gốc cây khô… để tạo ra một khoảng tự nhiên thơ mộng đầy ấn tượng như: cảnh cây đa bến cũ, cảnh hang động sầm uất, cảnh ghềnh đá cheo leo, cảnh miền quê êm ả… hẳn nhiên để việc lắp ghép đạt đến nghệ thuật tuyệt vời đòi hỏi nghệ nhân phải có trình độ thẩm mỹ cao, óc tưởng tượng phong phú.Qua thú chơi cây cảnh, ở chừng đỗi nào đó, ta có thể nói, con người đã sáng tạo ra quang cảnh tự nhiên sinh động và hấp dẫn. Thật là thú, sau những giờ phút cần lao cực nhọc, ngồi bên ly trà xanh bốc khói, ngắm nhìn cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng được thu hẹp trong chậu cây cảnh mi ni đặt trên bàn nước, sẽ thấy tâm hồn thanh thản, phiêu bồng.

 cho nên, người chơi cây kiểng luôn có những khát vọng trường sinh, xem cây cảnh như một bức tranh kỳ mỹ, một viện điều dưỡng miễn phí có khả năng điều chỉnh cuộc sống con người. có nhẽ do vậy mà nhà văn Lâm Ngữ Đường (TQ) mới viết: “Nhà cửa không cây cối chung quanh thì trơ khấc cũng như người không bận quần áo…” (***)

 Trong cuộc sống vội vã bữa nay, nhiều khi gần gũi với cây cảnh tâm hồn tôi sẽ trở nên thảnh thơi., nhẹ nhõm và tạo ra được những cảm xúc dương tính, cuộc thế sẽ tràn trề vui sướng. Càng quan tâm đến chúng, chúng sẽ càng chia buồn sẻ ngọt với chúng tôi. Khách Tây ba lô đến Việt Nam mỗi lần nhìn các cụ già mê say ngắm nghía từng chậu kiểng hoặc trầm tư mặc tưởng trước những cục đá vô tri vô giác đều không khỏi sửng sốt về thái độ và bắt mắt thư thả tự tại của con người Việt Nam.

 Lão Tử và Trang Tử khuyên con người hãy quay về với thiên nhiên, phải sống tương sinh tương hòa với trời ơi cỏ cây. Người chơi cây kiểng cảm thấy tự nhiên như gần gụi bên mình, trời minh mông như gom về một mối. Người Trung Quốc cũng gọi cây cảnh thu nhỏ là Penjing, là bức tranh ba chiều và là một thứ thơ ca im lặng. tổ sư ta chơi cây kiểng chẳng những quan tâm tới “nhứt hình, nhì thế, tam chi, tứ diệp” có tức thị nặng về dáng cây, thế kiểng, tàn nhánh, lá mà còn yêu tiếng chim hót trên cây, tiếng dế trong hốc đá và cả ánh trăng thanh trong những đêm hè.

 Thơ ca Trung Quốc và Việt Nam thường ca ngợi “tùng hùng vĩ, mai thanh kỳ, trúc thanh nhã, liễu yểu điệu như thiếu nữ”, lại còn coi Tùng – Trúc – Mai là tam kiệt hoặc tam hữu (*). ngược lại cũng có một số cây bị người đời xa lánh vì nó không đem lại niềm vui, hạnh phúc cho người “ma cây gạo, cú cáo cây đề”.

*bán cây cảnh mini* Cây cũng có thứ thanh cao, có thứ tầm thường, có thứ nhã, có thứ tục (**) nên hồ hết những người sành điệu đều chọn những cây có ý nghĩa thanh cao và có giá trị nghệ thuật để đưa vào chậu, chả hạn như sung, ngâu, nguyệt quới, mai vàng, khế, lựu… hoặc những cây mang tính trầm tư, u tĩnh, điển hình cho sự ẩn dật như sanh, si, gừa, bồ đề…

 Cây cảnh có trăm ngàn cái đẹp, đẹp về hình thức lẫn ND, đặc thù là ý nghĩa tầng lớp, nhưng cái đẹp thường là cái không thể giảng nghĩa được. Do đó nhà văn Sơn Nam đã viết: “Non bộ và cây kiểng bắt nguồn từ một triết lý, nói nôm na là một đạo nghệ, đạo nghĩa”.

*cây cảnh cổ* Mỗi người đều nhìn vẻ đẹp bằng cái tâm, bằng sự thí điểm, cũng như nhà văn Sơn Nam cho thấy cây kiểng đóng vai trò viên ngọc, cái đỉnh đồng. Nó gần gụi với con người và thơ mộng như một bài thơ siêu thăng, nhân đức. Có người mê say đến nỗi muốn thổi hồn vào từng gốc cây và trân trọng như gìn vàng giữ ngọc. thi sĩ Cao Bá Quát cả đời chỉ thán phục có hoa mai “nhứt sinh đê thủ bái mai hoa”. Nguyễn Trung Ngạn coi mai hơn hẳn các loài hoa khác “Dã mai cốt cách nguyên phi tục”. Phan Kế Bính đã từng viết: “Nhàn cư vô sự”, lúc thanh nhàn thánh sư ta giải trí bằng cách đắp đá trồng cây để ký thác hoài bão, di dưỡng tính hạnh và giữ cho thần chí được khoan khoái.

 Bonsai có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc và phát triển mạnh ở Nhật, một hình thức nghệ thuật mô phỏng tự nhiên và được coi là những tác phẩm nghệ thuật sống, đòi hỏi người chơi không chỉ có một tâm hồn nghệ sĩ, một bàn tay khéo léo# mà còn phải hiểu biết về đặc điểm sinh thái của từng loài cây và kỹ thuật nuôi trồng. Mỗi cây Bonsai là một tác phẩm độc đáo, không thể có hai cây hoàn toàn giống nhau và cũng không có cây nào đạt tới mức hoàn thiện. Kiểng Bonsai rất thảnh thơi và tự nhiên nhưng hàm chứa một định nghĩa nhịn nhục, từ tốn, biểu tượng cho tinh thần chịu đựng, điềm tĩnh, nghiêm túc và đức hạnh.

 hiện tại, thú chơi hoa và cây kiểng đã trở nên một nhu cầu, nhu cầu hưởng thụ và thư giãn, nhu cầu thưởng thức và sáng tạo nhằm vươn tới chân – thiện – mỹ. mặc dầu cây cảnh hiện thời bị chi phối bởi nhiều xu hướng thẩm mỹ và nhiều môn phái khác nhau nhưng quơ đều cùng hướng về cái đẹp, cái đẹp trong mối quan hệ giữa con người với con người và giữa con người với thiên nhiên

 Đất Thăng Long đã từng nức danh với những vườn ngự uyển thời Lý, Lê nay vẫn còn ghi trong sử sách. đặc biệt cây thế ở vùng đất nghìn năm văn vật thường tạo dáng theo một chủ đề nặng về luân lý, đạo đức như thế tam đa, ngũ phúc, phụ tử, huynh đệ, song thụ và thường dùng 4 dáng chính như: trực, hoành (nằm ngang), huyền (thác đổ), xiêu (nghiêng). Nhưng phần đông các cụ lại thích dáng trực để bộc lộ cho sự ngay thẳng cương trực, các dáng khác tuy đẹp và lãng mạn nhưng lại mềm mại, gãy đổ.

 tiên nhân ta nghiệm thấy rằng “Sơn trung tự hữu thiên niên thọ. Thế thượng nan phùng bách tuế nhân” (Trên núi ngàn năm cây vẫn có. Trên đời khó gặp người trăm tuổi).

 Để có những chậu cây cảnh trước tiên phải lấy cây từ nơi hoang dã như sung, si, thông, trắc cũng có thể cấy ghép ở vườn, trồng vào chậu như khế, me, tùng, mai…
 Những nghệ nhân đầy máu nóng với nghệ thuật cây cảnh chấp nhận từ 10 – 20 năm để hoàn chỉnh một cây thế với những nguyên tắc tạo hình tận tường và nghiêm nhặt. Gây dựng một chậu cây cảnh lâu năm ko phải dễ dàng ai cũng làm được, huống hồ là cả một vườn cảnh. Mỗi người có cách cảm nhận khác nhau và thành thử bồn cảnh cũng có những mẫu mã khác nhau. Người lớn tuổi, tính tình mô phạm, thích mẫu mã chịu thúc đẩy của nho giáo, bộc lộ những thế cây: Phúc – Lộc – Thọ, ngũ phúc, phu tử, mẫu tử, huynh đệ, bằng hữu… Người trẻ tuổi thích hào phóng, lãng mạn thì tạo thế cây hoành, thế cây nằm ngang hoặc trễ đổ xuông như dòng thác.

 Chơi cây xanh cảnh là một nếp văn hoá truyền thống của dân tộc ta. ban sơ thú chơi này chỉ có những gđ quyền quý. hiện tại, thú chơi cây cảnh đã phổ quát đến nhiều xã hội, đặc biệt lớp người lớn tuổi. Người xưa có câu: yêu cảnh, yêu hoa té ra yêu đòi. Nhìn một chậu cây cảnh, ta sẽ thấy tụ hợp vẹn tròn hay một phần vũ trụ. Trong cái nhìn nói chung, ta sẽ thấy được cái hùng vĩ của một cây đại thụ trong thiên nhiên. ngoại giả còn cảm nhận được mối giao hoà giữa tự nhiên và con người, bộc lộ triết lý con người có thể hoàn thiện thiên nhiên chứ không thể sáng tạo tự nhiên

 Thời phong kiến, các bậc vua chúa còn phân chia cây kiểng ra làm nhiều ngôi thứ: vua chơi cây trắc bá, quan đại thần chơi cây loan, nho sĩ chơi cây si và bậc phong túc chơi cây liễu. Người chơi cây kiểng ít nhiều đều chịu liên quan của triết lý phương Đông. Lão Tử cho rằng “Đại khối trầm tĩnh vô ngôn”, một cây kiểng sống lâu năm cũng giống như một ông già minh triết đang trầm tư mặc tưởng trước trời đất bát ngát.

 Người Huế ngoài những cây kiểng uốn sửa theo quy cách cung đình, họ còn thích chơi những cây có trái sum sê biểu tượng cho sự sung mãn, phát tài, đặc trưng là những cây có hoa thơm man mác, dịu dàng.

----------

